# Cipotle experiment



## chef_boy812 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Smkeos,

I have an interesting experiment I tried and I want to hear of anyone doing the same. I made Fresh chipotle peppers. I am having a great year in the garden for Jalepenos, and a few didn't get used for ABT. they went ripe and I threw them on the last smoke session.

I basted them often with a sweet/ spicy que sauce. smoke time about 4 hours. temp 200

they ended up great. they were nearly paste on the inside and smokey and sweetly sticky on the outside( Iwas going for the canned ones in adobe style) the skin kept everything in tact. Iused them on a grilled corn salsa, and they are a million times better than dried chipotles. Good and hot too.

let me know if any of y'all tried making your own chipotles. I am going to try again and again. in search of nirvana or nerve damage from all the capsicum.

keep the smokers lit


----------



## tender loins (Sep 9, 2008)

Ken, do you recall time & temps? I'm looking to make them for drying too. I'd probably smoke them & then put them in the gas kitchen oven with just the pilot light to dry them the rest of the way.

chef_boy, did you try any different ways in your pursuit?


----------



## tender loins (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! I'll try that tomorrow if I break in my MES tonite.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 9, 2008)

I smoke a batch whole, for 8 or 9 hours a little closer to my fire ( my fire is inside my smoker, no side box) and they looked almost like the dried ones in the store. I rehydarted them with vinegar, and pureed them with garlic and salt. hot sauce.

I did little peri peri chiles too, they took 1 hour, but they are the size of a peppercorn.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## abelman (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's an example of some smoked serranos I'm doing out of the garden this summer. 

Same as Texas Hunter, smoke, dehydrate, coffee grinder and then it's up to the imagination. In fact I have some in the dehdraytor right now along with some Very spicy jerky...


----------



## cinnamonkc (Sep 9, 2008)

That sounds so great!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 9, 2008)

abel............how did you do them.......i have TONS of serrano's, tho i let mine get red. let alone the kung paos and anahiems, cayenne, tobassco, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## abelman (Sep 9, 2008)

WD,

I am doing the serranos and thai dragons this year. That picture was the first peppers I had picked as I was doing a smoke and decided to throw them on.

Anyway, unlike Ken, I smoke them as is with applewood for ~3 hours at 225 or so. After that, I simply put them in the dehydrator and take them off when they are done. On the batch I was talking about, I took ~60% already and the others need some more time. I'd say 15-20 hours depending. I run it at 135 degrees.

After they're all dried, I put the peppers in a plastic bag let them sit until I'm all finished (first freeze) and then the coffee grinder comes out. As you know, that can be brutal if the right percautions aren't taken, LOL.

I'll then strain them in powder form to remove any bit chunks and or seeds.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 9, 2008)

kewl, thankx abel


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 9, 2008)

Wonderin how this would work with habs...

Waitin for the japs to ripen, then the way Ken described (except for removin the seeds). Screen the seeds out later.

Smoked some tomatoes and dried them. Smelled teriffic! Havent tried them yet but Know there will be tons of uses...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 9, 2008)

i need to start a thread on this.....all my research here lately, is saying its NOT the seeds, it the RIBS that gives the heat........i got the articles saved.........


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 10, 2008)

Right Dude! It is the ribs. But if your removin the seeds youre probably removin some of the ribs too. Not willin to risk it. Some like it hot...


----------



## desertlites (Sep 10, 2008)

ken has it down-I been doing this way a Long time-seeds are sorted and air dried for next plant-veins have most heat-seed second-remove veins for a hot salsa-dry and grind by its own.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm breaking in my new MES and couldn't wait til tomorrow! After the first 2.5 hours w/o wood, I added a custom blend of apple & JD pellets, a little mesquite and more hickory wood chips. I am new and didn't know what temp to get smoke so set it for 230 and when it hit 225 reduced it to 160 for the next 8 hours or so. Usually in the kitchen oven they take a day or 2 or 3 at gas pilot light setting, which gives me 100-120 or so, but don't think that'd work with making smoke!

I took whatever someone else didn't take earlier:

Jumbo Jalapeno
Diamante Market Cherry
Pasilla Bajio
NuMex Joe E. Parker
Hungarian Wax
Mulato Isleno
Feherezon

I split most in half, shook any loose seeds out, and put them cut side down on the 3 top racks.

Can someone tell me what temp is needed to get smoke in an electric using dry wood chips? It was dark outside & couldn't really see it but I did smell it.


----------



## abelman (Sep 10, 2008)

They both give you the heat. If you don't think so, scoop some seeds out of a mature pepper and give the mouth a shot. However, the problem with seeds is that over time, they may make things a little bitter. I have done both meaning I have left the seeds in with everything else and I have strained them after everything is dried, powdered. 

Personally, it doesn't matter to me either way. Plus, we have such a short growing season here, planting from seeds is more trouble than buying a 5" plant in mid May for $0.99. I only grow 20 plants a year due to space so it's a slam dunk for me.


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 10, 2008)

I wait for my jalapenos to turn fully ripe and red then smoke them 2 hours at 225 F. they turn out awesome. I dont have a dehydrator but put them in my oven and turn on the oven to warm (150 for my oven) over night they dry nicely and grind with a pestal and mortar. I use old antique coffee grinders for 2 things only one for coffee and the other for ground black pepper. My wife thinks im nuts eating chipotles fresh out of the smoker YUM!


----------

